# Any Snow Bunnies on this site? :)



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Let the leg humping begin....


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Snow bunnies are so CUTE!!


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Every body knows that the only girls on the Internet, are men pretending to be girls.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry man it's like a mountain town only gnargoyles, tundra wookiees, and war pigs.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

K2RiderMark said:


> Looking for some snow bunnnies!! hmu


lol what women/bunnie in their right mind would reply to that!

soooooo creepy


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

K2RiderMark said:


> Any Snow Bunnies on this site?


There used to be....but you just scared them all away


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Sorry man it's like a mountain town only gnargoyles, tundra wookiees, and war pigs.



Seriously? This again? Pretty sure we squashed this last week...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

K2RiderMark said:


> Looking for some snow bunnnies!! hmu


I hope this is not a joke. This might be the greatest thread ever for the OP saying hey I'm a douchebag


----------



## Boomer (Oct 25, 2011)

honeycomb said:


> There used to be....but you just scared them all away


Hahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

..and even though some of us exist that aren't warpigs, gnargoyles and tundrawookies, this is how these kinds of posts make us feel:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

So you are not going to "hit him up" I mean he sounds so cool and edgy though.


----------



## sophiecake (Jan 10, 2012)

forestfalcon said:


> ..and even though some of us exist that aren't warpigs, gnargoyles and tundrawookies, this is how these kinds of posts make us feel:


haha love this post!


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

snowvols said:


> So you are not going to "hit him up" I mean he sounds so cool and edgy though.



Totes. Edgy enough that I would probably leave my Husband and daughter for him.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

To the OP might want to try shredbetties


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

PanHandler said:


> Snow bunnies are so CUTE!!




The bunny in the photo is cringing at this thread title.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Like the TPOH song says, "I'm an adult now". I don't pursue snow _bunnies_, I pursue snow _women_.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i dont think any girls are going to post in your thread because some random guy on the internet is creepin asking for some snow bunnies.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i dont think any girls are going to post in your thread because some random guy on the internet is creepin asking for some snow bunnies.



Well that's just not true... I posted a picture of a bunny being chased by a bloodthirsty hawk, referencing the feeling that "snowbunnies" get from reading threads like this...


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i dont think any girls are going to post in your thread because some random guy on the internet is creepin asking for some snow bunnies.





forestfalcon said:


> Well that's just not true... I posted a picture of a bunny being chased by a bloodthirsty hawk, referencing the feeling that "snowbunnies" get from reading threads like this...


Yep. I noticed three, possibly four, total who have posted in this thread. 

Although not in the way the OP was hoping for haha.

And forestfalcon, that pic is classic!


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Yep. I noticed three, possibly four, total who have posted in this thread.
> 
> Although not in the way the OP was hoping for haha.
> 
> And forestfalcon, that pic is classic!


Ha! I think both the rabbit's and the hawk's faces are pretty accurate in this situation too!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

It's cool that this place doesn't totally scare off all females :thumbsup:

To the OP, what were you hoping for anyway?


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

grafta said:


> It's cool that this place doesn't totally scare off all females :thumbsup:
> 
> To the OP, what were you hoping for anyway?


Eh, we have thicker skin, more like a prairie dog than a bunny. :laugh:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I think the OP is very ashamed of his post and now refuses to post back in it. Might be afraid he will get made fun of :dunno:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

forestfalcon said:


> Eh, we have thicker skin, *more like a prairie dog* than a bunny. :laugh:


Shhh! _BA doesn't need to add any more "flattering" terms to describe shred chicks_ :laugh:


----------



## bakuhar (Jan 28, 2012)

synopsis of this entire thread:

Not sure if serious.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

PolyMolitor would not approve of this thread.


----------



## forestfalcon (Jan 5, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Shhh! _BA doesn't need to add any more "flattering" terms to describe shred chicks_ :laugh:


True...but he already has some rather descriptive monikers.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe the OP hasn't replied because he had to catch the bus to school?


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

fattrav said:


> Every body knows that the only girls on the Internet, are men pretending to be girls.


But sometimes girls pretend to be boys pretending to be girls on the internets. It happens.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Like the TPOH song says, "I'm an adult now". I don't pursue snow _bunnies_, I pursue snow _women_.


If this site allowed us to give rep you`d get it for the TPOH reference.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

the one on the far right post here..


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

this one too .. her name is Nicole.


----------

